# Another new Tosin LACS?



## clintsal (Oct 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7.8401169610.5316521.621899012&type=1&theater

Discuss.


----------



## yuureikun (Oct 24, 2012)

I wonder if it is new, or if he just modified this one: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/174659-tosins-new-lacs-oct-2011-a.html


----------



## DTay47 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like only the front is painted... which definitely would be weird. Dig those inlays and the gold tuners look amazing. Didn't know he used a single coil either. 9/10 would bang.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 24, 2012)

I saw that picture already and didn't even notice that!

That's certainly not a guitar I could see myself getting, but it sure is nice looking.


----------



## clintsal (Oct 24, 2012)

Would be pretty dramatic mods; new inlays and a route for single coil...


----------



## yuureikun (Oct 24, 2012)

DTay47 said:


> Looks like only the front is painted... which definitely would be weird. Dig those inlays and the gold tuners look amazing. Didn't know he used a single coil either. 9/10 would bang.



I didn't notice the plain wood sides and block inlays. I guess it is a new guitar after all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2012)

Pretty sure it's a completely different guitar. Number of things are different.


----------



## petervindel (Oct 24, 2012)

I was just about to post a topic about this  

I think it's a new one. Not sure if I like the blue inlays or not, but the guitar overall is sweet


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 24, 2012)

They both look new to me! Damn nice.


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 24, 2012)

LOVE Javiers... not liking Tosins too much.... his other LACS grew on me so I'll wait a few days and reassess


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 24, 2012)

Javier's looks really sweet! Not a fan of gold hardware in any situation unfortunately, and Tosin's looks a bit too busy for me but hey, it's not mine.


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 24, 2012)

Trans white flamed top from the looks of it


----------



## Philligan (Oct 24, 2012)

Gimme


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Oct 24, 2012)

That things pretty hedious imo, but i knew evemtually hed put together something i didnt like lol


----------



## Rook (Oct 24, 2012)

Tosin's looks a bit... Cluttered?

Do not want.

Do want 8 string HSH though.


----------



## turenkodenis (Oct 24, 2012)

First Fixed Edge III-8 bridge in GOLD BTW!!!! Love it)))


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Res:


----------



## larry (Oct 24, 2012)

Embed pic, pleeeeeeeeezzzeee.. I don't has
the facebooogs and zuckerberg says i have 
to sign up to see tah pic .

Oh good fixed.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 24, 2012)

The longer I look at it the more hideous I think it is.

Take out the single coil, inlays and gold hardware and we are getting there, though. Javier's looks much nicer to me in comparison.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 24, 2012)

Me likey.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 24, 2012)

I like both of them, but Javier's guitar appeals more to me personally. Not a big fan of the huge block inlays I guess.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 24, 2012)

Not really doing much for me, though I'm intrigued by the single-coil middle pickup - maybe this could be a springboard toward wider availability of 8-string singles?

Also: Tosin's *really* rocking the 1987 Vernon Reid look in that photo. Maybe we need him to do a guest spot on the next Living Colour record? A Tosin/Vernon guitar battle would be *epic*.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 24, 2012)

I like the block inlays, especially since they are color-matched with the body and headstock


----------



## iamrichlol (Oct 24, 2012)

It's nice, but it looks too similar to his white LACS, I'd hate to have two guitars that are basically the same. One of them will always become more favoured, and that leaves the other one sitting around.
Thinking about it, i much prefer the simplicity of his white 8, he should have just gone for a different look here.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 24, 2012)

im going to go ahead and say i am the complete opposite of most people in this thread because i love the was Tosins looks but i dont like Javiers at all


----------



## StevenC (Oct 24, 2012)

It's beautiful. I wonder what the other switch is for. Ibanez need to make an AAL guitar if not a Tosin guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 24, 2012)

It's nice to see some RG8s that are vastly different. Tosin's is particularly awesome.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 24, 2012)

shitsøn;3240856 said:


> Hi Res:



Javier is becoming much classier than Tosin, while Tosin is looking more like Gerald from Hey Arnold.


----------



## GazPots (Oct 24, 2012)

The gold and the blue (or whatever the hell colour that is) kills it for me. Do not want.


The block inlays are surprising but they're at least _interesting_. Not my cup of tea though. 


At least we know Ibanez can do the edge FX-8 in other colours other than black now.  


Bring on a cosmo or chrome one.


----------



## Defrost (Oct 24, 2012)

Is it me or does Tosin's LACS have a rosewood neck or something? Look at the joint.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Survivalism (Oct 24, 2012)

You people are nutszzorrsszzz!!1one1!! 

Tosin's is beautiful. Glad they're not loaded with
EMG's, either


----------



## -42- (Oct 24, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> Javier is becoming much classier than Tosin, while Tosin is looking more like Vernon Reid.



FTFY


----------



## willis7452 (Oct 24, 2012)

Man I wish they would release 8s somewhat like this.. you know not black and lame. I just got an ibanez rga8 and im selling it already. some middle pick ups would be nice for a change. or how about some binding!


----------



## Onegunsolution (Oct 24, 2012)

If Tosin's had a different pickgaurd Id dig it but the gold and flamed sea foamish blue/white looks juicy. Looks like something Steve Vai would play, minus the monkey grip of course.

Also I thought that pudgy bald dude behind Tosin was Rick from Pawn Stars for at first glance.


----------



## Miek (Oct 24, 2012)

I think it looks pretty fuckin great.


----------



## Fiction (Oct 24, 2012)

I love both. you all cray


----------



## Damo707 (Nov 28, 2012)

Grace jones or demolition man?
A pic from the recent Australian tour.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Nov 28, 2012)

OH SNAP HE'S GONE MIDDLE SINGLE COIL ON US

EVERYONE! TO THE BANDWAGON!


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 28, 2012)

Now THAT is a black guys guitar!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 28, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> im going to go ahead and say i am the complete opposite of most people in this thread because i love the was Tosins looks but i dont like Javiers at all


Same here.

If Tosins had a monkey grip I'd stalk that guitar until it fell in love with me...

or something.

I'm a JEMphile.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 28, 2012)

Honest ? Meh. Looks like some cheapo home-refinished guitar with a can of wall paint.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 28, 2012)

I normally love see-through white finishes.

I also normally love tortoiseshell pickguards on white guitars.

Upon review of this image, it seems that the two don't combine well - for my tastes - but it's not my guitar, so they don't have to.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Nov 28, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> Javier is becoming much classier than Tosin, while Tosin is looking more like Gerald from Hey Arnold.


That sounds pretty racist..saying musicians and cartoons look alike


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't really like either much. Really like the idea of 8 string hsh though. Tosin's style really got strange though, really liked his short hair/ classy style fo dress, now he looks very 80's.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 28, 2012)

lol at people critiquing Tosin's style, didn't realize this board was so fashion conscious 

guitar owns


----------



## Herrick (Nov 28, 2012)

Not a fan of the looks of Abasi's guitar but it's good to see that talented musicians like Abasi & Reyes are making enough money to get those nice custom guitars.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 29, 2012)

Ugly guitar. Javier's is pretty nice though


----------



## Overtone (Nov 29, 2012)

Trying to remember any instance of whammy bar usage on either AAL album. I like both guitars though.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 29, 2012)

^maybe on the next one! He's started recording the 3rd album as of today!


----------



## Loomer (Nov 29, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> That sounds pretty racist..saying musicians and cartoons look alike



Yes, I for one am VERY offended on behalf of ALL our brother and sister cartoons on this board. Check ur privilge pls


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 29, 2012)

I quite like it. It's not exactly my thing, but it's not like Tosin set out to make my vision come true :/


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 29, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Yes, I for one am VERY offended on behalf of ALL our brother and sister cartoons on this board. Check ur privilge pls


As a black man I too am offended. We look nothing like cartoons! Cartoons look like us! *grumbling*



Seriously, though... I'm having a hard time finding the racism... We may need to call Jesse Jackson.


----------



## Dickicker (Nov 29, 2012)

house party.......


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 29, 2012)

@Konfyouzd, you're black too dude?! I'm always surprised to find there's more than me and Rev


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Nov 29, 2012)

glassmoon0fo said:


> @Konfyouzd, you're black too dude?! I'm always surprised to find there's more than me and Rev


And darktranis I probably spelled that wrong and I'm sorry I suck with spelling I have to have spell check.


----------



## LivingTimmy (Nov 29, 2012)

I like them both, but Tosin's one is definitely my favourite!
I'm not a huge fan of the single coil pickup, but oh well, its not my guitar  .
It appears I am among a very small group of people that prefer Tosin's guitar


----------



## larry (Nov 29, 2012)

glassmoon0fo said:


> @Konfyouzd, you're black too dude?! I'm always surprised to find there's more than me and Rev



Right here brah.
Just my dad's side, but i still count.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 29, 2012)

larry said:


> flex:
> 
> Right here brah.
> Just my dad's side, but i still count.


 
Same here man, but I claim black mostly because, it's the south and that's black enough  Dude, we should party.


----------



## fortisursus (Nov 29, 2012)

I like Javier's a lot more. Those block inlays kill it for me.


----------



## larry (Nov 29, 2012)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Same here man, but I claim black mostly because, it's the south and that's black enough  Dude, we should party.



Party? Me, you??
That could involve rebellious Caucasian ladies
..and gear. I'm all in!!!


----------



## IdentityDevice (Dec 4, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Also: Tosin's *really* rocking the 1987 Vernon Reid look in that photo. Maybe we need him to do a guest spot on the next Living Colour record? A Tosin/Vernon guitar battle would be *epic*.



I grew up playing drums along with the living colour times up and stain albums and always loved Vernon Reid! Also have never heard Tosin mention him as an influence but I have always wondered how he felt about Vernon's playing or if he was an influence. They are both two of my favorite players. Also having and being a fan of dreads maybe tosin will grow some gnarly dreads again like Vernon did after his flat top. (Not that it matters at all, just saying) lol


----------



## Bigfan (Dec 4, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> And *darktranis *I probably spelled that wrong and I'm sorry I suck with spelling I have to have spell check.





Drakkar Tyrannis?


----------



## MFB (Dec 4, 2012)

glassmoon0fo said:


> @Konfyouzd, you're black too dude?! I'm always surprised to find there's more than me and Rev



Clearly you have never looked at his avatar


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 4, 2012)

... anyone else not like Tosin's at all? =/

Not that it matters, it's his guitar not mine! And I'm still jealous that he can afford that.


----------



## Connor (Dec 4, 2012)

I was at a clinic of his a couple of weeks ago and it is a new LACS. He also dropped a hint about it becoming a signature model that us commoners "might be able to own in the near future." I think it's pretty badass. The pictures certainly don't do it justice. But I bet the price tag will be in excess of $3k so they'll become similar to the Meshuggah models, they won't sell that well. I can definitely see why some might not like it though.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll take Javiers.


----------



## jarnozz (Dec 4, 2012)

DAT grey stained quilt with that pickguard and everything... GAS


----------



## Greatoliver (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anyone know what the middle pup actually is? I wasn't aware that Dimarzio did 8 string singles.

Unless they just wound one for him as he's amazing.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Drakkar Tyrannis?


 
LOL @ DARKTANIS!!!

I think I found the racism. 



Greatoliver said:


> Does anyone know what the middle pup actually is? I wasn't aware that Dimarzio did 8 string singles.
> 
> Unless they just wound one for him as he's amazing.


 
Only he and Vai have 8 string single coils as far as I know.


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Dec 4, 2012)

damn tosin's at it again...


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Dec 4, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> LOL @ DARKTANIS!!!
> 
> I think I found the racism.
> 
> ...



Must be a dimarzio thing i guess.


----------



## SuRTiFy (Dec 4, 2012)

Tosin looks like someone from the 70's


----------



## WiseSplinter (Dec 5, 2012)

^ you're 3 years off, he's a 1983 vintage.

I like both guitars, but the grain in Tosin's top is almost invisible. If you're going to have nice figuring you may as well make it pop! Maybe its better in person


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok, i'll say it... i'll point out the elephant in the room... Javier is a better song writer than Tosin... There, now let the flame war begin.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 6, 2012)

Connor said:


> I was at a clinic of his a couple of weeks ago and it is a new LACS. He also dropped a hint about it becoming a signature model that us commoners "might be able to own in the near future." I think it's pretty badass.



Definitely a possibility since it's not LACS, or at least not 100%. It seems to be MIJ.






More pics here:
Tosin Abasi Clinic &#8211; Intense Eight String! | Six-String Samurai


----------



## Dickicker (Dec 6, 2012)

This


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2012)

Vernon Reid


----------



## Valnob (Dec 6, 2012)

Another new pic !





Anyone knows what does the small black switch do ?


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Dec 6, 2012)

Is that already a huge dent at the butt end?


----------



## Valnob (Dec 6, 2012)

Hourglass1117 said:


> Is that already a huge dent at the butt end?



Apparently yes.
The pic was taken by Misha in the Studio


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 6, 2012)

If you look closely, the gold is wearing off on the bridge, too. Apparently, the guy plays the thing a lot.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 6, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Not really doing much for me, though I'm intrigued by the single-coil middle pickup - maybe this could be a springboard toward wider availability of 8-string singles?
> .



Called it. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220240-dimarzio-ionizer-theres-your-8-string-single.html


----------



## Dickicker (Dec 6, 2012)

Valnob said:


> Another new pic !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shit, not sure but it looks like they took this pic at Rob's house. lol


----------



## bulb (Dec 6, 2012)

Haha I don't know who rob is, but I took the picture at my apt.


Hourglass1117 said:


> Is that already a huge dent at the butt end?



You can thank airlines for that one. In fact the only substantial dents on my guitars were caused by the TSA.


----------



## JSanta (Dec 6, 2012)

Really wonderful looking guitar. Hope I see this in action when they play in MD in a few months.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 6, 2012)

bulb said:


> Haha I don't know who rob is, but I took the picture at my apt.
> 
> 
> You can thank airlines for that one. In fact the only substantial dents on my guitars were caused by the TSA.



How is it that you can't do anything about that? I work in a shop and if a car gets a dent while its in there, we fix it. I know you can't exactly fix a dent like that on a guitar but if you say something are they just like "tough shit"?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)

Valnob said:


> Anyone knows what does the small black switch do ?



Probably a Piezo control.


----------



## Swyse (Dec 6, 2012)

shitsøn;3303200 said:


> If you look closely, the gold is wearing off on the bridge, too. Apparently, the guy plays the thing a lot.



Or its a typical ibanez plating job.


----------



## Malkav (Dec 7, 2012)

Valnob said:


> Anyone knows what does the small black switch do ?


 
I'm going to assume that because no mention of a piezo has been made and because the Ioniser neck pickup write-up on the Dimarzio site claims that the tapped sound on the neck pickup was required to be really good that it is probably a mini-switch to control coil tapping - I realise one of the pots could be push-pull, however I personally prefer toggles for coil tapping, so maybe Tosin does too?

EDIT: 

@Bulb: If you see this, what are those Ioniser pickups like? You've got DA-8s or at least a fair amount of experience with them so what are your initial impressions with these new pickups?


----------



## bulb (Dec 7, 2012)

Malkav said:


> I'm going to assume that because no mention of a piezo has been made and because the Ioniser neck pickup write-up on the Dimarzio site claims that the tapped sound on the neck pickup was required to be really good that it is probably a mini-switch to control coil tapping - I realise one of the pots could be push-pull, however I personally prefer toggles for coil tapping, so maybe Tosin does too?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> @Bulb: If you see this, what are those Ioniser pickups like? You've got DA-8s or at least a fair amount of experience with them so what are your initial impressions with these new pickups?



The switch turns the humbuckers into outside coils only in positions 1/3/5, the Ionisers seem nice. They are medium-high output from what I can gather, and definitely suit the guitar and Tosin's style very well. The pickups and the switching are definitely designed around getting all sorts of cool clean/pushed clean tones we are using for the tapping/thumping/slapping/fingerpicked sections.


----------



## Philligan (Dec 7, 2012)

I wouldn't change a thing about this guitar.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 8, 2012)

JoeyBTL said:


> How is it that you can't do anything about that? I work in a shop and if a car gets a dent while its in there, we fix it. I know you can't exactly fix a dent like that on a guitar but if you say something are they just like "tough shit"?


I'm very curious about this as well.


----------



## Miek (Dec 8, 2012)

Is the rear routing a preference of Tosin's, or does Ibanez just not top route RG8s for some reason? It's not a big deal, the switch just seems to stick out a little.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 14, 2013)

Pooluke41 said:


>



Personally, I much prefer Javier's guitar here than tosin's (blue red and gold?)


----------

